# Combine a HF DC and an Ambient Air Cleaner to use one Wynn Cartridge Filter?



## Dave13104 (Apr 16, 2017)

I have a HF DC that I am ordering a Wynn cartridge filter for. I also picked up a furnace fan that I was going to use to build an ambient air cleaner. Perusing the Wynn web site I see that the pleated bag filters like this one Link are Merv 14 and $70 for a 2 pack. The canister filter I was looking at for my HF is this one Link and it's Merv 15 for $188.

Wouldn't it make more sense to combine my DC and my air cleaner into one tool and have them both exhaust through the Merv 15 canister? I would have to build or buy blast gates and I would only be able to run one at a time, but it seems that the higher Merv rating of the canister would warrant that.

Any thoughts? Anyone ever do this?

I have a basement shop in my home. I think the DC will be placed roughly in the center of the irregular space with flex hose run to one tool at a time - mostly my table saw.


----------



## Dave13104 (Apr 16, 2017)

OK …. new question:

Thinking about what filters to get for my DIY air cleaner … I can buy a merv 16 air filter. But is that over kill? I am not trying to rid my home of pollen and mold. I am just focused on the wood working dust. Are the merv 14 filters at Wynn good enough for that fine dust?


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

You would need to ensure that both compressors work absolutely equal. Otherwise one would take over ( I assume the dust collector) and blow the dust through your furnace fan not through the filter.
I still would like to see how it works, so go ahead. I will run to buy popcorn.


----------



## Dave13104 (Apr 16, 2017)

> You would need to ensure that both compressors work absolutely equal. Otherwise one would take over ( I assume the dust collector) and blow the dust through your furnace fan not through the filter.
> I still would like to see how it works, so go ahead. I will run to buy popcorn.
> 
> - Carloz


I must not have made myself clear. The DC and the air cleaner would not be run at the same time. And they would be isolated from each other by blast gates.


----------



## Carloz (Oct 12, 2016)

Then whats the point of the air cleaner ? I should be running whenever you do dusty work in the shop no matter the dust collector is on or off.


----------

